# VIP211K OTA connection w/o satellite connection?



## bcbc5 (Oct 20, 2015)

Probably not the only one to experience this. Scenario: 
TV has an analog tuner, 
using a Tailgater i am ocassionally unable to connect to a satellite, 
however the VIP211 receiver will convert OTA reception from digital to analog but only IF you are able to connect to a satellite. 

Now, does anyone know of a method to 'fool' the VIP211 into a mode where it will accept instructions to search for OTA signals after it has failed to connect to a satellite?


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Buy a Digital to analog converter box for that TV or replace the TV with one that has a built in digital tuner. Ebay has boxes with shipping starting at about $15.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

You should be able to watch OTA from the Dish receiver even without SAT connection as long as the receiver itself has not been deactivated. Now, sometimes if it is without SAT signal for too long it deactivates itself... but other than that, the only "gotcha" is that if you aren't tuned to an OTA channel already, you have to go into the Guide in order to tune to an OTA channel to bypass the "Acquiring Signal" popup for the lack of SAT signal.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Hmmm. a 211 doesn't have an HD so it can't store guide data after you unplug it, correct? Therefore, you would not be able to go into the guide at the ballpark since it would need to download a new guide from the SAT? or does the rcvr save that info internally? Leaving the rcvr on an OTA channel won't help either as it will lose that info once u unplug it, and there would be no way to manually tune to a channel since it will never go away from the 'searching for sat' screen. You got me stumped.

I can only think of 'maybe' 1 way: "IF" you have an external HD, bring that to the ballpark, power it up also and connect it to the rcvr so that at least u can go into the DVR an watch a pre-recorded event, and then from there, you may be able to manually tune to an OTA station. I know the recvr will store OTA info internally so you 'shouldn't' need to re-scan for locals (assuming of course the stadium your going to is within your DMA).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The guide data is stored internally, even on a non-DVR. But it is received via satellite and generally not available until the day AFTER the channels are added to the guide (on DVRs or non-DVRs).

One can still watch channels before the guide data populates. I have not tried to scan for OTA channels without a satellite connection. Most receivers are fairly hard to operate without some satellite presence.


----------



## bcbc5 (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks for your responses.. 
First, yes we have considered both the digital to analog box (have one ordered) but... that will add another blasted remote..
Second: This TV (analog) is built into a cabinet in our motorhome and we are exploring the cost of TV and cabinet modification$.
Third: Never deactivate the receiver but... it is left in our motorhome and the motorhome is deactivated when in storage.
Fourth: Shadough, have not tried using the external hard drive connected to the receiver as you suggest to tune OTA station. Will give it a try next time we are out.
Fifth: James Long, you have described better than I did my problem. Looking for a way to hack the VIP211K.

 BruceC


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Then I would suggest connecting the rcvr to the SAT b4 u disconnect it and take it to the ballpark. That way it will download a guide. Then, when at the park, while its searching for signal, press menu, guide, and then tune to a OTA channel. That 'should' in theory work.

If u don't have an External HD connected to it, you'll need to call Dish to 'activate' the EXT. drive feature. (I believe its $40? 1 time only enabling fee), after which, the 211 will format the drive and the rcvr will turn into a DVR. Couple stipulations on that though, the drive must have its own power source and not be larger than 2 tb. There will be NO Monthly DVR fee, just that 1 time only enabling fee. From there, you'd obviously need to at least record 1 program onto it.


----------

